# Mini Pinions



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

Just getting into racing Losi mini late models and was wondering which pinions are the ones to get. I know Losi makes some steel pinions, but the set screw is SOOOOOO small! Are there any better ones, or do I just stay with the Losi's?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I use Robinson pinions. Standard size set screw, aluminum, and coated. The only downfall is with some spurs they do sound like a meat grinder...lol...

Another option are the X-Ray pinions. They're 1.5mm set screws and are a stronger material then a Scalpel plastic pinions which are another possible option.


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

I use the Robinson ones too they are made for the metric spurs hence the meat grinder on standard spurs.


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

I use the robinson pinions on my late model too. STAY AWAY from the intigy ones.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

brettweir78 said:


> I use the robinson pinions on my late model too. STAY AWAY from the intigy ones.


Why just wondering?? I use them on my 1/18 with brushless and 2c lipo. the only thing I had problem with was a wrench for set screw but found correct one and problem solved.. I have had no issues in two years...


----------



## djcyder (Jun 23, 2010)

as soon as i get my new motor castle 24mm special edition I'll be using the Novak pinions.


----------



## jdearhart (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions, I went the Robinson Racing route.


----------



## brettweir78 (Apr 11, 2010)

Why stay away from intigy? Well they come with a allen key with each set, but every one I have ever tried to tighten has stripped the set screw. the screw is just too small. This had led to many a pinion spinning off during a heat or main. I have seen it with other drivers not just myself. It is worth the extra pennies to me to buy the better (more reliable) part.


----------



## ecoastrc (Mar 25, 2007)

Yes like I said the set screw is the problem if you dont have the correct wrench this is the wrench you need http://cgi.ebay.com/RC18T-RC18R-Min...Control_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4aa65baf8a


----------



## sixramsalot (Mar 31, 2010)

robinson is the only way to go!everything else is JUNK!


----------



## RATFactor (Feb 15, 2010)

djcyder said:


> I use the Robinson ones too they are made for the metric spurs hence the meat grinder on standard spurs.


The Losi minis are metric, .5 module. Which is what the Robinsons are.


----------



## wazzer (Nov 13, 2001)

RATFactor said:


> The Losi minis are metric, .5 module. Which is what the Robinsons are.


Ron, are both the Losi LST Robinsons and the Assc.18T Robinsons metric?

What are the Scalpel gears?


----------

